# Led bulbs, dimmable



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Bought this light fitting today https://www.argos.co.uk/product/6202819
On the box it says if you are to use led bulbs to ensure they are dimmable, wanted to ask if anyone knows why as we dont want to dim them anyway and cant seem to find any cool white led bulbs that are dimmable apart from online but if anyone knows if it is ok to use non-dimmable ones will just get them from b&q, thanks


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Lsmcdti said:


> Bought this light fitting today https://www.argos.co.uk/product/6202819
> On the box it says if you are to use led bulbs to ensure they are dimmable, wanted to ask if anyone knows why as we dont want to dim them anyway and cant seem to find any cool white led bulbs that are dimmable apart from online but if anyone knows if it is ok to use non-dimmable ones will just get them from b&q, thanks


my guess would be that the switch is a dimmer switch, I made the mistake of buying a non dimming led bulb and used a it on a dimmer, didn't sound too good.


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

cossiecol said:


> my guess would be that the switch is a dimmer switch, I made the mistake of buying a non dimming led bulb and used a it on a dimmer, didn't sound too good.


Thanks for the reply but there is no switch on the fitting the only switch is the wall switch which isnt a dimmer switch


----------



## Dannybutcha (Mar 10, 2017)

If your not dimming the light then it wont matter about the led being dimmable or not. Have you tryed screwfix or your local electrical wholesaler? Sometimes they have good deals on lamps.


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Dannybutcha said:


> If your not dimming the light then it wont matter about the led being dimmable or not. Have you tryed screwfix or your local electrical wholesaler? Sometimes they have good deals on lamps.


Thats what i thought, found some in b&q for £3 each better than the £14 ones we got today will take them back for a refund, thanks


----------



## Dannybutcha (Mar 10, 2017)

£14?!? What? Are they gold plated? Leds used to be expensive but there cheap now £3 is a fair price.


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Lsmcdti said:


> Thanks for the reply but there is no switch on the fitting the only switch is the wall switch which isnt a dimmer switch





Dannybutcha said:


> £14?!? What? Are they gold plated? Leds used to be expensive but there cheap now £3 is a fair price.


Was for a pack of 3 and from homebase lol


----------

